# Someone's recovery story on Youtube



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

"I'd like to share some guidelines for a sucessful Derealization/Depersonalization full recovery based on my own experience.

I had DR/DP for more than 10 years and what really did the trick for me to heal from that was:

(1) Intense (the cue is you must literally and necessarily sweat) physical exercises SIX DAYS A WEEK;

(2) quit cannabis, alcohol and coffee;

(3) some specific concentration and meditation exercises;

(4) avoid sugar, processed or fried food;

(5) clean and balanced diet;

With that, I managed to do what I thought was impossible for a long time, I broke out from the Derealization prison and it disappeared from my life, the relief was indescribable.

If you are going to follow only 2 tips, please consider (1) and (2), they are mandatory. I should say that (1) prompted miraculous effects in all my mental issues.

It takes a good dose of discipline, but the results will unquestionably show up. I'm absolutely positive all of you guys are going to succeed and have your life back again. You can start your way to recovery right now!﻿"


----------



## oolongmonkey (Dec 23, 2016)

Could you give us the link to the video? Im curious about what specific meditations he did.

Thanks!


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

His was a reply to another video, actually.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

(1) is strange because its very common to hear that exercise doesn't really help people. Maybe very intense, consistent exercise is different.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

well. running was my no.1 hobby before DP. now it just makes me spacey and dreamy.

I kinda like the idea of intense exercise anyways. I've seen people "snapping out" dp after months of intense GYM activity with specific supplements.

there was one guy here who had it for 12 years i guess and snapped out of after a year of going to the GYM and taking supplements.

i can't really figure out what kind of chemical imbalance is happening that Geodon (in some cases) or intense exercise (also in SOME cases) could stabilize that when therapy and self-inquiry are not working.


----------

